# Favorite place to pin?



## Gt500face (Nov 16, 2013)

So I'm curious as to where everyone's favorite place to pin is. I usually pin my glutes.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

3 cycle in a row im only pinning quads


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm all about quads.  You can sit down, see them and reach them with both hands.  Plus there's a lot of meat there so you can move around and hit a different spot every time.  My all time fav.

Bundy, we should hang out.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I'm all about quads.  You can sit down, see them and reach them with both hands.  Plus there's a lot of meat there so you can move around and hit a different spot every time.  My all time fav.
> 
> Bundy, we should hang out.


anytime brother NJ in the hizzo


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 16, 2013)

Rumpy's ass...


----------



## Milo (Nov 16, 2013)

Quads for sure. I can't stand pinning glutes. Seems to turn into a circus act every time.


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 16, 2013)

I like to pin bundy's gyno


----------



## don draco (Nov 16, 2013)

Ventroglute .. it's the only site I've used so far.  Probably won't change until I really need to ( excessive scar tissue buildup, or if i decide to use short esters in the future).  It's painless (even with a 22g), can hold 3 ccs +, low chance of bleeders, etc.   The first time I pinned VGs I couldn't walk for a week.  The pain was so bad that I couldn't even sleep without ibuprofen.   I'm glad I went through with it though.. it's a very convenient site. 

I'll probably try quads next.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

Gt500face said:


> I like to pin bundy's gyno



bundys body loves drugs..I get no sides cause i got hulksmash like genetics..never any gyno my friend


----------



## j2048b (Nov 16, 2013)

delts, and if i could find my elusive ventrogluteal then id be happy!


----------



## don draco (Nov 16, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> bundys body loves drugs..I get no sides cause i got hulksmash like genetics..never any gyno my friend



Try tillacle labs LNE.. even hulksmash genetics can't save you


----------



## don draco (Nov 16, 2013)

J20 said:


> delts, and if i could find my elusive ventrogluteal then id be happy!



Check out SAD's sticky.  He put up a video explaining how to find the VG.  It's what I used to find mine.  I traced around it with a pen the first time so that I'd have a good idea of where I should pin. From the first pin onward it should be smooth sailing.   If you end up trying it, just make sure you don't pin too far forward.. I made that mistake once & it was pretty painful 

Video here: http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/5072-Ventrogluteal-Injection-Video


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 16, 2013)

I've been thinking about pinning my ventrogluteal.


----------



## don draco (Nov 16, 2013)

Gt500face said:


> I've been thinking about pinning my ventrogluteal.



I'd say it'd be a great option to have in addition to glutes.  Much easier than glutes as well.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 16, 2013)

don draco said:


> Check out SAD's sticky.  He put up a video explaining how to find the VG.  It's what I used to find mine.  I traced around it with a pen the first time so that I'd have a good idea of where I should pin. From the first pin onward it should be smooth sailing.   If you end up trying it, just make sure you don't pin too far forward.. I made that mistake once & it was pretty painful
> 
> Video here: http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/5072-Ventrogluteal-Injection-Video



thanks man ive viewed this thing a million times and even tried to have my nurse do it, and show me, and she was freaking clueless, they all were, 5 different nurses had no idea what i ws talking about even with a photo on my phone, 

ill look it over again, as i prolly missed something, 

thanks again dd


----------



## don draco (Nov 16, 2013)

J20 said:


> thanks man ive viewed this thing a million times and even tried to have my nurse do it, and show me, and she was freaking clueless, they all were, 5 different nurses had no idea what i ws talking about even with a photo on my phone,
> 
> ill look it over again, as i prolly missed something,
> 
> thanks again dd



No problem brother. It's tough at first, but once you find the spot it's very simple.  Tracing my VG with a pen helped tremendously in the beginning.  After the first few pins you'll get the hang of it & it'll be easy.


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 16, 2013)

J20 said:


> thanks man ive viewed this thing a million times and even tried to have my nurse do it, and show me, and she was freaking clueless, they all were, 5 different nurses had no idea what i ws talking about even with a photo on my phone,
> 
> ill look it over again, as i prolly missed something,
> 
> thanks again dd



My mother n law is a nurse and she was clueless also. But I did find a spot just Above where sad said to do it. No pain. I can only pin my right side.  I tried my lest side and f that. That shit hurt


----------



## bronco (Nov 16, 2013)

Delts are my go to spot


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 16, 2013)

Gk's moms vagina.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 16, 2013)

I alternate quads and ventroglutes. Both sites are a breeze.


----------



## Jada (Nov 16, 2013)

Quads for me is the best , easy to access and u c everything.  Plus I got alot of meat there


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ventroglutes.  And Glutes - i can still twist / contort myself around to manage glutes.

Quads are a pain. I keep jerking like i've hit a nerve - probably all in my head but it feels terrible. Did calves once with sust - never again. Could barely walk for a week. Pecs are good for 1cc if you rotate them in occasionally.


----------



## Azog (Nov 16, 2013)

Quads. VGs and delts are a close second. Bi's , tri's and pecs are still new to me. We will see how putting more oil in there goes...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 16, 2013)

My favorite spot to pin is Losie's superglutes but if we're talking about pinning on ourselves, it'd have to be quads.


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 16, 2013)

Ventro, glutes and quads in that order. Quads are a beetch sometimes.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 16, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> bundys body loves drugs..I get no sides cause i got hulksmash like genetics..never any gyno my friend



All jokes aside, you do have great genetics for gear response 

Still waiting on you to use a gram of test! Will be awesome...


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 16, 2013)

You guys have NEVER pinned quads with 600mg/ml gear and have to do manual labor

I now hate quads LOL!

glutes and delts still my fave

I like quads with normal dosed gear

I won't lie-**** ever using high dosed mg/ml again lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 16, 2013)

She did say you are the only man that could ever get it right.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 16, 2013)

Favorite would be triceps when doing low dosages. Fuk my arms are so freaking pumped after! Glutes are 2nd.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Nov 16, 2013)

Quads handsdown.. I pinned a ham last week just to see how it would go... BIG mistake


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 16, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> You guys have NEVER pinned quads with 600mg/ml gear and have to do manual labor
> 
> I now hate quads LOL!
> 
> ...



Ive done 500mg test c not really much pip on quads. Now prop is a different story i could barely walk.


----------



## HDH (Nov 17, 2013)

Ventros for the win.  

J20, you are spoiled and you don't even know it. You will hate every other site now. LOL

The biggest part about hitting the ventros is losing the fear.

HDH


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 17, 2013)

HDH said:


> Ventros for the win.
> 
> J20, you are spoiled and you don't even know it. You will hate every other site now. LOL
> 
> ...



^^^ THIS ^^^ Once you pin 'em a few times you won't go back. Smooth sailing.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 17, 2013)

My favorite place to pin is in a stall in the McDonalds bathroom


----------



## j2048b (Nov 17, 2013)

HDH said:


> Ventros for the win.
> 
> J20, you are spoiled and you don't even know it. You will hate every other site now. LOL
> 
> ...



Haha oh boy i know it 

Ill try tomorrow and see how it feels!


----------



## dirtydogs (Nov 23, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> 3 cycle in a row im only pinning quads



Damn! Only quads? FML bro lol. I rotate delts quads and glutes, but sometimes the quads are so sore I walk with a limp for a few days


----------



## Yaya (Nov 23, 2013)

i like to pin in my bathroom...lock the door and pin away


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2013)

dirtydogs said:


> Damn! Only quads? FML bro lol. I rotate delts quads and glutes, but sometimes the quads are so sore I walk with a limp for a few days



get better gear or just man up


----------



## dirtydogs (Nov 23, 2013)

Hehehe probably better gear, the stuff ive had has always been a bit sketchy imo, but take what I can get you know


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2013)

dirtydogs said:


> Hehehe probably better gear, the stuff ive had has always been a bit sketchy imo, but take what I can get you know



i know u want gear but taking what u can get can cost u in the long run..This is no source board so i cant direct u to a good lab but try to find a good private source that cares for their product


----------



## dirtydogs (Nov 23, 2013)

On it brother. I Appreciate the pull up.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 27, 2013)

Im actually going to be pinning other places than just my glutes this time. Stupid rookie. Legs, delts, and glutes. Maybe pec or bi. Gonna try ED pinning for a bit too. I like to experiment


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 27, 2013)

Quads. But has been getting harder to pin there. More blood harder to push in towards end of cycle


----------



## DF (Nov 27, 2013)

Ventro glute find it love it!


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 27, 2013)

DF said:


> Ventro glute find it love it!



I got to try that next round.  I watch the video on here a 100 times, but still wasn't able to give up the fear.


----------



## blackout (Nov 27, 2013)

Glutes.......


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Nov 28, 2013)

ventral gluteal would have to be my new favorite, was lats. Quads I avoid for some reason they feel more sensitive when a needle enters than the other area's.


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 29, 2013)

glutes are my go to but i often rotate with my quads. i like to mix it up. i enjoy delts if im just shooting 1ml of test but anything more always causing swelling.


----------



## Galaxy (Nov 29, 2013)

I pin straight into my cawk for maximum gains lol


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 29, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> I pin straight into my cawk for maximum gains lol



See now if you enter THRU the taint and come in to the base of the cack, the GAINZ are tripled?


----------



## Galaxy (Nov 29, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> See now if you enter THRU the taint and come in to the base of the cack, the GAINZ are tripled?



That's exactly right. I recommend a 2" needle at the very least.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2013)

the arm pit


----------



## ccpro (Nov 29, 2013)

Behind the eyeball works good too...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 29, 2013)

Ventro-Testicle for me (aka "Spare Nut for Strange").


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 29, 2013)

I usually do pin my taint. I get a little residual oil in my cock and balls, making them a little bigger.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 29, 2013)

I am injecting 3 times per week on npp/tpp cycle.  I hit quads, vg's, and glutes.  When inject 2.5ml I find delts are not a great choice.  If only doing 1ml trt dose delts are fine along with quads, vg;s, and glutes.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 29, 2013)

I like ventrogluteal


----------



## shenky (Nov 29, 2013)

Glutes and ventro glutes


----------



## boxing45 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine is traps if I have help. I'm too much of a little girl to pin quads, for some reason I always hit nerves. I'm too fat to find my VGs lol


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm scared to pin ventro glutes, need some expert guidance.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Gt500face said:


> I'm scared to pin ventro glutes, need some expert guidance.



Which part is giving you a hard time? This should give you an idea of where to pin.


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 27, 2013)

Guess it's just locating it, I've found it but since none of my buddies have pinned vg's  I'm not sure if I'm doing it right. Guess I should just man up and give it a shot. Thanks for the video doc, I'm definitely going to watch this before I pin.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Gt500face said:


> Guess it's just locating it, I've found it but since none of my buddies have pinned vg's  I'm not sure if I'm doing it right. Guess I should just man up and give it a shot. Thanks for the video doc, I'm definitely going to watch this before I pin.



I have a hard time reaching around to pin glutes in general but so long as you get the needle in you won't be wasting gear. You might experience added pip  like going to any new spot but it hasn't bothered me much. Not a problem GT, hope the injection goes smoothly for you brother.


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 27, 2013)

Gt500face said:


> Guess it's just locating it, I've found it but since none of my buddies have pinned vg's  I'm not sure if I'm doing it right. Guess I should just man up and give it a shot. Thanks for the video doc, I'm definitely going to watch this before I pin.



Awwwww. So that means I can't pin u anymore in ur glutes? Dammit! I really enjoyed that culo! Haha


----------



## animal87 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quads for large dose, delts for 1cc or less. I'll have my girl pin my lats sometimes.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

So far Ive gone with 3mls ED in the delt, glute, and quad for front loading. Now its been 2mls ED on those plus pecs. Looking at Bis and VG next.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 29, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> So far Ive gone with 3mls ED in the delt, glute, and quad for front loading. Now its been 2mls ED on those plus pecs. Looking at Bis and VG next.



Tear drop and calves next


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Tear drop and calves next



Considering the obvious lack of hormone...shouldn't be a problem at all. Im guessing 2mls in the calves is pushin it


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 29, 2013)

Get video, I want to see what happens


----------



## Joliver (Dec 29, 2013)

Glutes, but i hate the side cramps...


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, MM try shins


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Shins LOL. Its the new treatment for shin splints. 2mls of prop ED


----------



## 502 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quads, so easy


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

502 said:


> Quads, so easy



No, no, no, no, no...that shit IS TOOOO EASY!!!


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 29, 2013)

Buck up MM, Tear drops, calves, shins, and forearms.  That will make a man out of you.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Buck up MM, Tear drops, calves, shins, and forearms.  That will make a man out of you.



Wait, which one is the tear drop again? I got you on that Rump. Send my man card in the mail...Im on it!!


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 29, 2013)

Inside bottom of the thigh, just above the knee, flex it, it looks like a tear drop.  No nerves at all, easiest most pain free part of you thigh to pin.

(you kids out there, MM knows I'm fuking with him, don't try this at home)


----------



## Popeye (Dec 29, 2013)

VG's all day!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Inside bottom of the thigh, just above the knee, flex it, it looks like a tear drop.  No nerves at all, easiest most pain free part of you thigh to pin.
> 
> (you kids out there, MM knows I'm fuking with him, don't try this at home)



Ok I thot that might be the one referred to. Oh ya, no veins there 

I do suggest the pecs tho!!


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 29, 2013)

I pin the head of my dick. It's a small target but I hit it every time


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 30, 2013)

^lol!! I pin the taint.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 30, 2013)

Do people pin the hammies?? That's a very large muscle as well. Don't here about it much tho. Yeah it would be a bit difficult. I wouldn't say THE most tho


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 30, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> Do people pin the hammies?? That's a very large muscle as well. Don't here about it much tho. Yeah it would be a bit difficult. I wouldn't say THE most tho



Why don't you give that a try and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 30, 2013)

Pin your hamstrings? That sounds awful. 
My Charlie horses are bad enough back there can't image PIP back there


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 30, 2013)

My quads and Delts!!! My 2 favorite spots


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 29, 2014)

Anywhere but quads.  I still pin those fukkers but damn I hate it.


----------



## whitelml (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm with Bulls.   Quads are cake but my favorite would be delts.  They are the easiest for me.


----------

